# Can you dismantle vivexotic vivs?



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

If yes how? Mine came with a slightly damaged corner and it's been put together and sealed with the base facing backwards to hide the damage but the exposed chipboard looks worse than the damage, can I dismantle it and rebuild it or not? It's been sealed already and I don't mind sealing again.


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

I have dismantled a vivexotic and put it together again, it wasn't sealed tho so not sure about that. But apart from the sealing aspect yeah you can.


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, to save stripping viv you may get away with covering exposed chipboard with laminate edging tape. It's used for covering exposed mdf and chipboard on kitchens etc.

Not sure what thicknesses it comes in but I'm pretty sure if you look around you will find the size your looking for. If not you could apply then trim excess from bottom with a craft knife.

Probably not your colour but here's an example from b&q
Beech Edging Tape, 0000003713167

This one looks about the right thickness, 15mm and is self adhesive but don't have anything handy to measure my viv.
http://www.thehomeofdiy.com/timber-c165/furniture-boards-c166/contiplas-board-edging-tape-p4062?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=ppc&utm_term=universal-contiplas-board-edging-tape-beech-1m-length-size-beech-size-beech-stststsm0117017000&utm_campaign=froogle#17422


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

this is great thank you


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I can dismantle just about anything with my hammer !!:2thumb:


----------

